# Finally figured it out!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow barks at the TV. Mostly commercials and not the ones you would think. She has done it for years. She hates makeup, specifically mascara commercials. She loses her crap over ninja Snickers eaters, despises the Trivago guy and believes there is a serious issue with a certain deodorant. 
I have tried redirecting, interrupting and correction. No luck. 
She will bark from another room, has learned what order they are shown in, what shows they play during and what times. She's smart. No doubt about it. 
So I taught her to pick up a stuffy instead. At least she cannot bark with her mouth full. She still freaks out but now does it quietly. I will call that a success.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Life with Shadow has been all about adjusting my expectations and compromise. She has serious problems with coping and learning. I know a trainer could have brought her further, she is a very intelligent dog with a sweet nature.
I have learned so much from her! And this latest achievement makes me so proud. She will never be a lot of things, but she is my little Light and I wouldn't trade her for the world!
She isn't a bad dog, not messy or destructive. She is generally very easy to live with. But she LOVES watching TV! I think in some way she is compensating for her very small world. I walk her often but since she has issues with other dogs we tend to keep to ourselves. We work on puzzles, patterns and tricks and she is amazingly easy to teach. We track and do scent work whenever I can, I have repurposed coffee cans for boxes. None of that makes up for spending basically her whole life alone with me.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I commend your creativity!  I would have been stumped.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lex has no problem whatsoever barking with something in her mouth.. sometimes it’s a stuffy, sometimes it’s a marrow bone... she is not a random barker thought.. last time she jumped on my laps ...twice because she was scared of that weird alien ? movie that my husband was watching


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Also one of our cat’s name is Squirrels so there’s a bit of a problem there.. 
Lex knows the cats names and she will be totally confused if you tell her go get a ? although they are everywhere in our heck of the woods.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Lex has no problem whatsoever barking with something in her mouth.. sometimes it’s a stuffy, sometimes it’s a marrow bone... she is not a random barker thought.. last time she jumped on my laps ...twice because she was scared of that weird alien ? movie that my husband was watching


Shadow does not like scary movies. She gets stressed when people scream or fight. But she likes Live PD and weirdly has learned that she needs to be quiet and let the dogs work? Little weirdo. She likes Lor best, follows him while he works, and wags her tail at her favorite human officers.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

We should try Harry Potter!)


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I am just saying because now almost 13y.o daughter is making fun of me...


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

So interesting that she watches TV, and has preferences!
I think it's a sign of intelligence.

My dog falls asleep during the most exciting parts of movies...
the bombs are exploding, people screaming, fiery cars rolling off of freeways...
and he's snoring on his dogbed. 

Stuffed animal was an ingenious solution!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a video somewhere of her watching Rise of the Lycans. It's fascinating. Ears, eyes, breathing. She is actually watching and responding to a movie! 
Not for a minute, but for whole movies.
She watches hockey with me, and Street Outlaws. She shows recognition of things and beings. She differentiates between Lor and the other dogs on Live PD, and recognizes them out of context. For example laying in the studio.
She will growl at Will Ferrell and she dislikes Gordon Ramsay.
She growls at the dog in the Expedia commercial and goes to sleep if I watch new NCIS episodes but will watch the old ones with Ducky. 
This dog is bizarre!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Doesn't everyone hate Gordan Ramsey? LOL!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Our parrot loved watching some shows! It was hilarious when he was making all kind of weird noises and you gently ask him to shut up and in response you get.. “ why the heck are you screaming?”


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

“She will growl at Will Ferrell and she dislikes Gordon Ramsay.”

Lol. She sounds like an opinionated couch buddy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Little weirdo


----------

